# How far from house can I place oil tank ?



## ennisjim (9 Aug 2007)

Hi,
I was hoping to place the oil (diesel) tank about 30m from the house since the back corner of the site is the best location from an aesthetic point of view. There will be a gravelled road to the back of the site so access for oil truck will not be an issue.
Assuming I build the platform high enough to let gravity do its job and make sure that the pipe won't be in the way of any garden features does anyone see any problem with 30m+ distance ?
Many Thanks


----------



## irishlinks (9 Aug 2007)

Our heating oil tank is about 25m from the boiler and we have had no problems. Just make sure the outlet is a good few cm higher than the boiler oil intake level and gravity will do the job.
It's out of the way and they tankers have long pipes that can reach from the driveway. I can't stand it when builders put tanks right next to the house - spoiling any view and getting in the way. (Saves them a bit of digging I suppose)


----------



## Vanilla (9 Aug 2007)

Our tank is over 100 feet from the boiler and at a similar level/possibly lower but we got over that difficulty by having a tigerloop fitted. Very important to have this done in these circumstances as otherwise if boiler is allowed to run out of oil it will be impossible to bring oil back up the pipe to it.


----------



## ennisjim (9 Aug 2007)

Hi,
Thanks for your replies. It's good to hear that having the tank at some distance from house is feasible. By the way Vanilla, what is a tigerloop ?


----------



## Vanilla (9 Aug 2007)

Try googling it - I'm no expert so won't be able to explain properly.


----------



## badabing (11 Aug 2007)

I can do a calculation for you if you answer these questions;

Elevation of bottom of tank level with respect to the oil intake
Diameter of the pipe you propose to use

If you do have a problem you can always use a pump


----------



## ennisjim (13 Aug 2007)

Hi badabing, the site is fairly level so I can arrange to have bottom of tank above level of oil intake. If we went with say 600mm and used a 'standard' (not sure what this is, 8mm, 10mm ?) fuel pipe what distance would your calculations come up with ?
Thanks


----------



## rory (13 Aug 2007)

> we got over that difficulty by having a tigerloop fitted


I would recommend having a tigerloop in all circumstances. If you have one of these then you should be able to fire up your boiler after you get a fill of oil even if the tank was empty. We had one in our last house and it was great.


----------



## kittycole (13 Aug 2007)

You shouldn't worry about how far the tank is from boiler as long as the tank is higher then the burner on boiler. I would however agree about the tigerloop, it is a clever device and easy to fit, which uses a series of chambers to create a vacum that pulls your oil from tank even if tank is lower then burner. The best thing about it is when you run out of oil there is no need to bleed line as tigerloop does this automatically and restores vacum, handy bit of kit and probably not that expensive!


----------



## ennisjim (14 Aug 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. Tigerloop seems to be the way to go.


----------

